# Biken an der Lahn



## Johann (4. Dezember 2002)

Hy Folks,

wir sind ein buntgemischter BikerHaufen, der sich zur Zeit zwar nur Sonntags, aber wenns abends wieder heller wird, auch Mittwochs trifft, um die Wälder rund um die Schaumburg, das Gelbachtal, das Jammertal usw. unsicher zu machen. Wer Bock hat und irgendwo aus der Gegend kommt, schaut doch mal vorbei, z.B. unter www.singletrail.net 

so long
Johann / Andy


----------



## thto (4. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

super ! endlich mal jemand aus der Heimat. Ich lebe in Schadeck bei Runkel an der Lahn ). Ich werde Eure HP beobachten und vielleicht mal bei Euch mitbiken ............ 

TT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (4. Dezember 2002)

Was für Strecken werdet Ihr am Sonntag fahren ? Wie fit muß ich sein ? Ich fahre 3 x die Woche insgesamt ca 100km ? Wie lang ?


----------



## Johann (5. Dezember 2002)

Wir fahren Sonntags um 10 Uhr ab Bahnhof Balduinstein, eine Anfahrtsskizze findest du auf unserer Seite. Meist dauert die Tour so bis 13 Uhr, und wenn Du Dir das Tourenbuch anschaust, wirst du feststellen, dass Du da doch locker mithlten kannst, viel weiter wie 35km kommen wir meistens nie, allerdings gibts bei uns auch schöne trails, die einiges an Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, komm vorbei, wir freuen uns!
Trag Dich bei uns im Gästebuch ein, und du wirst nochmal von unserem Leader kontaktiert.
Bis hoffentlich Sonntag
Achso, am Bahnhof gibts natürlich auch genügend Möglichkeiten, Dein Auto abzustellen, ich denke Du wirst nicht per Bike kommen, oder?


----------



## mtb-frickhofen (8. Dezember 2002)

hi thto,

ist gibt auch noch breitreifenfreunde in frickhofen, die im westerwald und an der lahn unterwegs sind. nähere informationen über uns spare ich mir an dieser stelle, alles weitere erfährst du unter www.mtb-frickhofen.de

klick dich mal durch und melde dich bei uns. 

uwe

PS.

übrigens ihr balduinsteiner, wir sind an einem der letzten sonntage (datum fällt mir jetzt nicht mehr ein) über den heidemauersteig nach balduinstein gesurft. kurz nach 10 uhr war aber niemand am bahnhof zu sehen. bis dann


----------



## Johann (9. Dezember 2002)

Hy ihr Frickhöfer,

also, wenn ich im Tourenbuch bei uns nachschaue, dann sind wir jeden sonntag unterwegs gewesen, und ich war auch selbst immer dabei, dann wart ihr leider etwas zu spät dran, wär aber schön, euch mal wieder zu treffen, gestern sind wir an 2 bikern bei altendiez/hirschberg vorbeigerauscht, aber zu schnell um zu halten, vielleicht wart ihr das ja auch... wir waren mit 5 leuten unterwegs, richtig geil, bei klirrender kälte, auch den Heidemauersteig (bei uns die Haaremauer...)...

bis demnächst hoffentlich...


----------



## mtb-frickhofen (17. Dezember 2002)

Hi Andy,

du hast recht - wir waren an dem besagten Sonntag erst so gegen 10:15 Uhr am Bahnhof in Balduinstein angekommen. Leider seid ihr da schon weg gewesen. War aber nicht so schlimm - denn das war eh nicht fest geplant. Bin das erste mal Eure "Haaremauer" in einem durchgesurft.
Wolltet Ihr auf eurer Page nicht einen Link zu unserem Bericht über den MA(tsch)XS-Trial setzen? Unsere Links sind in Arbeit; werden eure Page dann mit aufnehmen.

Ciao

Thomas von mtb-frickhofen.de


----------



## Johann (18. Dezember 2002)

hy thomas,

ich sag unserem webmaster sofort bescheid, ich selbst mach den kram nicht... dann wird euer link gesetzt!

seid ihr auch am sonntag auf glatteis durch den wald? 

see you und schöne weihnachten euch,

andy


----------



## mtb-frickhofen (20. Dezember 2002)

hi andy,

wir haben am sonntagmorgen begonnen, in den wald hochzufahren; war aber nicht machbar und wir sind dann eine straßentour gefahren. trotzdem gab es hier und da einen "fratzenleger". 

übrigens findet am 24.12. das traditionelle weihnachtsfahren von der fuchskaute nach herborn statt. ausrichter ist die fa. schneider sport aus herborn. beim letzten mal waren da so 60 oder 70 biker. falls interesse besteht, meldet euch mal bei uns. das gilt natürlich auch für den rest der gemeinde. 

na dann

mfg

uwe


----------

